# Help Please



## dekeer (Dec 31, 2006)

i am signed in but when i go to the AD page there is no button that says "PLACE AD".... i dont understand how i am supposed to then place my ad if i'm following all the directions correctly. 

PLEASE HELP ME... 


_You have been asked not to place ads on these boards.  This is the 3rd Ad I have removed.  Please refrain from doing so in the future._


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 1, 2007)

Please see this post, in response to one of your other posts:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=262867&postcount=192


----------

